# Vaer G7 Swiss GMT



## mg512

Really cool watch. But.. you can't make a GMT without a date. For someone who wants to track a second or third time zone, they will really want a date. Also 13.7 mm thick seems a bit thick considering it has a really thing ETA 2893 movement in it. I really like the OmegaLex concept with the design. Basically look back on the archives of great watches and put each watchmaker's best features into one watch.


----------



## Jonathan T

mg512 said:


> Really cool watch. But.. you can't make a GMT without a date. For someone who wants to track a second or third time zone, they will really want a date. Also 13.7 mm thick seems a bit thick considering it has a really thing ETA 2893 movement in it. I really like the OmegaLex concept with the design. Basically look back on the archives of great watches and put each watchmaker's best features into one watch.


You beat me to it. Was going to say the same. They go hand in hand.


----------



## ThomasCo

Great looking watch, and reasonably sized too. I agree there should be a date on a GMT watch. 

Also a 24-click bezel would be more convenient.


----------



## mg512

ThomasCo said:


> Great looking watch, and reasonably sized too. I agree there should be a date on a GMT watch.
> 
> Also a 24-click bezel would be more convenient.


I like 120 click bezels on a GMT as long as they're bidirectional. You can use it as a timing bezel like a dive watch or like a GMT bezel.


----------



## BobMartian

It looks weird having 4 styles of hour markers. Other than that the watch looks like a Seamaster with a Rolex bezel.


----------



## Aviron

Its a good looking watch. But why do you say at one point that its a "sub 12mm case" but then a few paras later say the case is 13.7mm? Maybe the difference is the domed crystal? If so, make that clear. And yeah, the date thing. Lorier Hyperion is 11mm thick, has a date, and costs $300 less. You'll have to justify the extra money, I think.


----------



## Vaer Watches

mg512 said:


> Really cool watch. But.. you can't make a GMT without a date. For someone who wants to track a second or third time zone, they will really want a date. Also 13.7 mm thick seems a bit thick considering it has a really thing ETA 2893 movement in it. I really like the OmegaLex concept with the design. Basically look back on the archives of great watches and put each watchmaker's best features into one watch.


Thanks for the positive feedback - and it's a fair comment regarding the date. To provide some additional context we chose to make a GMT without a date, as they're nearly impossible to find, and we love the clean aesthetic (also, our non-date Dive watches outsell our date variants by a decent margin). To support our personal preference for a no-date dial arrangement, we surveyed thousands of customers (and talked with numerous editorial teams) and found there was actually quite a strong untapped demand for this type of arrangement. While I'm sure we've lost some sales because of the decision, the success of the release suggests that we've gained quite a few for the same reason.

Regarding thickness, the case is 11.6mm, while the domed crystal puts it at 13.7mm (which is certainly on the slimmer side of 20ATM options with a domed sapphire crystal.)


----------



## Vaer Watches

mg512 said:


> I like 120 click bezels on a GMT as long as they're bidirectional. You can use it as a timing bezel like a dive watch or like a GMT bezel.


We agree! Our bezel is 120 click bidirectional


----------



## Vaer Watches

Aviron said:


> Its a good looking watch. But why do you say at one point that its a "sub 12mm case" but then a few paras later say the case is 13.7mm? Maybe the difference is the domed crystal? If so, make that clear. And yeah, the date thing. Lorier Hyperion is 11mm thick, has a date, and costs $300 less. You'll have to justify the extra money, I think.


We appreciate the kind words! Great question around thickness - the case itself (without crystal height) is 11.6mm. The crystal is double domed, so adds another ~2mm to the overall thickness. Regarding the Lorier, while it's a beautiful watch, they're using a Soprod GMT movement (also used by Baltic GMT), which is radically different in terms of cost & demand vs. the ETA 2893-2 that we use. Their "thinness" is also due to a 100m rating vs. our 200m rating - as 100m rated watches can be made much thinner. Additionally, our case back presentation is significantly elevated compared to most other microbrands (a showcase for our premium movements) and offers much-loved details like sapphire exhibition casebacks, heat-treated bluescrews, Côtes de Genève, and Perlage decoration.

All that said, we don't really worry about competing with other US microbrands, as both Vaer and Lorier represent significantly more value than the vast majority of watches on the market today, and we've found that if customers are researched-oriented enough to buy one microbrand, they're quite likely to discover and enjoy others.


----------



## mg512

Pro: 2893 is better than Soprod. 2893 is a 2892 with GMT added. Soprod I believe is a 2836 clone with GMT functionality added. 2892 > 2836 architecturally. 

Pro: 120 click bidirectional bezel. Hello 16710 goodness. 

Con: No date. I feel like that is a pretty big miss.

Push: Thickness. If it's mostly in the crystal and case back and the mid case is thin it won't wear chunky.


----------



## lobefin

Hey! I didn't know Vaer had people posting here. That's cool.

This particular one's not for me, but that's okay. My S3 is great and I hope this does well. 👍


----------



## cleger

I don't get the fixation with having a date on a GMT. I see no connection at all.

That said, this watch is as derivative as anything out there -- GMT Master meets Seamaster. I can understand wanting to reuse dies, but... maybe they need to lower their prices, since Steinhart already has a pretty firm lock on the $500-1000 Rolex homage space?


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I appreciate when a brand replies to feedback, especially given how Vaer appears to be owning the questionable decision to make a no-date GMT.

This one is a pass for me but I wish the brand continued success. I love seeing California-based brands in the micro space.


----------



## FJ40seikokingturtle

I kinda like it


----------



## chumboslice

I don't see how their watches, including this one, are any more derivative than literally every other watch in the last 20 years. They take a lot of design queues and, I think, have created a pretty solid look that is uniquely theirs. 

With their level of execution it's an outstanding sleeper.


----------



## grizzlykoala

Why do you say "ultra rare" 2893? Is that a joke?


----------



## cleger

chumboslice said:


> I don't see how their watches, including this one, are any more derivative than literally every other watch in the last 20 years. They take a lot of design queues and, I think, have created a pretty solid look that is uniquely theirs.


Really?!?

Can you point out for me that part of the watch that is "uniquely theirs?"

The only thing this watch has going over a Steinhart is that it's at once an homage to _two_ watches.


----------



## chumboslice

cleger said:


> Really?!?
> 
> Can you point out for me that part of the watch that is "uniquely theirs?"
> 
> The only thing this watch has going over a Steinhart is that it's at once an homage to _two_ watches.


An "homage" in watch communities are replicas of a single watch model. Steinhart does this to great effect, regardless of your opinion of them as a brand. 

What Vaer does, like pretty much every other watch company, is give homage to some of the most popular historical designs across brands, as opposed to signaling off of a single watch. They do it in a way that I've not seen others execute on at the price point they sell at. 

Some, like in your case I think, probably see the sword hands and think "oh look a carbon copy".

Others see good design decisions in a well executed package.


----------



## cleger

chumboslice said:


> Some, like in your case I think, probably see the sword hands and think "oh look a carbon copy".


No, the hands (and dial and case) made me think of this watch:











The rest of the watch made me think of the real GMT, of course. They even half-ass swiped the font for "ft" with the long F.

My other thoughts were "oh no, someone is going to spend upwards of $1000 for an oriental frankenwatch with an 'ultra-rare ETA 2893 movement.'" The feeling is the same one I get watching people buy scratch tickets or thinking about them ordering commemorative coins from the Franklin Mint.

But I will allow that those people may well enjoy those things, and this watch need not be any different. Who am I to judge, after all?


----------



## teckel12

mg512 said:


> Really cool watch. But.. you can't make a GMT without a date. For someone who wants to track a second or third time zone, they will really want a date. Also 13.7 mm thick seems a bit thick considering it has a really thing ETA 2893 movement in it. I really like the OmegaLex concept with the design. Basically look back on the archives of great watches and put each watchmaker's best features into one watch.


The lack of a date is a plus from my view, the hour and minute hand being different is an odd choice.


----------



## mg512

If you add a date. Put it at 3.


teckel12 said:


> The lack of a date is a plus from my view, the hour and minute hand being different is an odd choice.


It's a GMT. The whole point is tracking time zones. If you're a traveler you may be crossing the date line and would want to be reminded of the date. Even if you're not crossing the date line it's like having a 300M dive watch. You want the watch to do that just because well that's what it is supposed to do. It's not a diver where you don't care what the date is as long as you make it to the surface without the bends.


----------



## mg512

grizzlykoala said:


> Why do you say "ultra rare" 2893? Is that a joke?


With the swatch group cutting off ETA supply it could be. Lol


----------



## Lylegunner

It's a great looking, quality watch from an American company that is attainable to working schmucks like me. Doubtful many us will be flitting around the globe enough to lose track of the days. The GMT part makes it different enough to add to a modest collection (dress, diver, field, pilot, etc.)


----------



## Proflig8tor

MHO this is a beautiful watch, priced right. Unfortunately, the GMT function is style over substance. Nobody who uses this watch as a "tool" for travel needs an adjustable GMT hand. We NEED the jumping hour function (Tudor Back Bay, Rolex GMT, some Omega, and a few Seiko) while the GMT remains constant. I have no idea why that jumping hour complication is so hard to get right, but without it, this is just stationary jewelry.


----------



## MilanDeJong

BobMartian said:


> It looks weird having 4 styles of hour markers. Other than that the watch looks like a Seamaster with a Rolex bezel.


I agree there is too much contrast in the hands. The hour marker is huge compared to the skinny minute, seconds.


----------



## Ctom2

No date = no good.


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

It’s a combination of old gmt bezel with new oyster band and omega hands. Good looking watch but not very original


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

BobMartian said:


> It looks weird having 4 styles of hour markers. Other than that the watch looks like a Seamaster with a Rolex bezel.


I put the exact same thing even before reading your comment or any comments actually


----------



## Carl Braid

Lena Michaels said:


> Introducing Vaer’s vision for the perfect GMT, the G7 Meridian. Building on the foundation of its best-selling diver, the Vaer G7 takes it to the next level, boasting an ultra-rare ETA 2893 GMT movement.
> 
> It’s the most sophisticated watch Vaer has produced. The G7 maintains the robust 20ATM rating of Vaer's bestselling Dive watch line, while maintaining the slim profile that's a hallmark of the brand. While many divers and GMTs push into 30ATM and beyond, Vaer has continued to prioritize on-wrist comfort (an important requirement for those in the water every day) as exemplified by the GMT's sub-12mm case thickness.
> 
> View attachment 16267108
> 
> 
> The Vaer G7 is designed by two guys that spend nearly every day in the ocean. Founders Ryan Torres and Reagan Cook launched their company in 2016 with the intention to bring watchmaking home and produce locally sourced timepieces. Vaer’s guiding principle is sustainability; selling products that will last for decades and grow in importance and personal significance over time.
> 
> The Swiss-made G7 316L satin brushed stainless steel case measures 39mm on the wrist and 13.7mm thick. The 120-click bezel is aluminum and features a Lume Dot. Within beats the “two timer” GMT ETA 2893-2 automatic movement which has an accuracy of -5/+15 seconds per day and 38 hours power reserve. The dial features 15-layer X1 C1 Super-Luminova, illuminating the hour markers and hands for legibility in the dark. The hands are brushed steel. A double-domed sapphire crystal sits atop, matched with a sapphire exhibition case back.
> 
> View attachment 16267107
> 
> 
> The Vaer G7 comes with interchangeable strap options: waterproof Tropic strap (comes as standard with the watch) and your choice of either Vaer’s new premium stainless steel bracelet, or its USA-made Horween leather straps. The GMT is available in three distinct colorways: “Pepsi” (limited to 140 serialized pieces), Navy (limited to 80 serialized pieces) and Gold (limited to 80 serialized pieces). All three are reasonably priced at $1,199 USD and come with a 24-month warranty, as well as guaranteed waterproof warranty.
> 
> View attachment 16267112
> 
> 
> As a growing start-up, Vaer values its customer community and cares about meeting their needs for both style and function. Here are just a few of their five star reviews:
> 
> "_I am a fit and finish snob and I could not find a thing wrong with this timepiece. It looks stellar, the case finishing is smooth as can be and the movement was regulated to under +5 seconds a day. There was definitely care taken into designing and producing this watch. I would buy another in a heartbeat."_
> 
> "_One of the most accurate watches I've ever owned. Beautiful craftsmanship."_
> 
> "_I have been pleasantly surprised by the high quality look and finish of the watch. It holds its own when compared side by side to my 1972 Omega Speedmaster. Hopefully, it will last 50 years like my Omega but it has already become the watch for my daily sunset swim off the Kona coast."_
> 
> To learn more about Vaer’s new G7 Meridian GMT, visit their website vaerwatches.com for more information.
> 
> View attachment 16267114
> 
> _Sponsored by Vaer_


Handsome looking at a solid price point


----------



## solo-act

Date, jumping hour, and a low maintenance quartz or solar version and I'd buy one.


----------



## mconlonx

I like it. If I were in the market for a GMT, it would be in consideration. 

Highlights for me are the size, and bi-directional bezel. So many more designs from other brands I'd consider if they were smaller, with a bi-directional bezel. 

Neither here nor there: I like the MilSub hands over typical GMT II mercedes hands any day of the week. One of my pet peeves with the 2893 movement is confusing the GMT- and date-set rotation at the crown - I'm usually having to cycle through either 23 hours or 30 days to get to where I want either hand to actually be. So a no-date GMT is actually a bonus in that sense. Derivative design is what Vaer do, what many companies do, successfully, and it doesn't bother me in the least (owner of a Vaer A12 "Dirty Dozen"). To their credit, it's less blatantly homage than many. 

Meh: No date. As much as it eases adjustment of the GMT hand, I do like to know the date, with a glance at my watch, when traveling. IAGH - prefer IAHH, but whatchagonnado?

There was a time when I was GMT-crazy, and this would have hit enough of the right buttons to trigger a purchase. Only reason this is a pass is because I'm over that GMT craze. It's not Vaer, it's me...


----------



## FL410

Proflig8tor said:


> MHO this is a beautiful watch, priced right. Unfortunately, the GMT function is style over substance. Nobody who uses this watch as a "tool" for travel needs an adjustable GMT hand. We NEED the jumping hour function (Tudor Back Bay, Rolex GMT, some Omega, and a few Seiko) while the GMT remains constant. I have no idea why that jumping hour complication is so hard to get right, but without it, this is just stationary jewelry.


The GMT watch was INVENTED without a jumping hour hand. How did those Pan Am pilots ever get by with the GMT Master? The jumping hour didn’t even come out until the 80s...that’s what the rotating bezel was for. True, the jump hour is nice, but the OG didn’t have an independently adjustable hand at all, even the GMT hand. I guess the Rolex GMT Master, Glycine Airman, Accutron Astronaut, and all the original GMTs are just stationary jewelry....


----------



## Scotes

FL410 said:


> The GMT watch was INVENTED without a jumping hour hand. How did those Pan Am pilots ever get by with the GMT Master? The jumping hour didn’t even come out until the 80s...that’s what the rotating bezel was for. True, the jump hour is nice, but the OG didn’t have an independently adjustable hand at all, even the GMT hand. I guess the Rolex GMT Master, Glycine Airman, Accutron Astronaut, and all the original GMTs are just stationary jewelry....


While it may have been invented that way the jumping hour hand is a key feature for using GMT watch for -traveling- and I speak from experience. "Office" or "caller" GMT watches - such as this with the (seriously?) "ultra-rare" 2893 Omega/ETA lets out into the wild have a purpose but that is not for someone who uses the watch for traveling. And while you may disagree I think to many people who actively use the GMT functionality of a GMT watch these days a "perfect" GMT watch includes an independently adjustable hour hand instead of the GMT hand.

It's a nice looking watch but the "ultra-rare" comment and misstating the actual thickness just reek of marketing speak to me.


----------



## Freelance

At first glance I was like, cool!!! Then the graphics designer brain kicked in. Way too many different design elements going on. It’s kinda a mutt.

Triangle at 12
Circles at 2-4-6-8
Trapazoids everywhere else
Lyre Lugs (Omega)
Lume Pip on Bezel (Rolex) style
Chapter Ring (Seiko) style

Fonts are ~Ok but 1’s on Bezel are serif’d and not elsewhere. Rolex “diver” depth font.

“Swiss Made” on dial? Really? Which is it- American ‘assembled’, Swiss _Movement _sure… Chinese case??? Swiss Made is meaningless these days. 

I like the look of no date, but have to wonder. As the owner of many 2893, Soprod, and even Chinese DG/HG 3804 GMTs, was deleting the date an informed business decision since these GMT movements are notoriously finicky with their rotate the crown one way for date, one way for GMT. Solves date window alignment issues and improves user experience. Good business decision?

Too confused for me. Not seeing the value of a Swiss 2893. Since there is no date, throw in a DG3804 and it becomes a $120 watch vs $1200.


----------



## gabrielvallejo89

mg512 said:


> Really cool watch. But.. you can't make a GMT without a date. For someone who wants to track a second or third time zone, they will really want a date. Also 13.7 mm thick seems a bit thick considering it has a really thing ETA 2893 movement in it. I really like the OmegaLex concept with the design. Basically look back on the archives of great watches and put each watchmaker's best features into one watch.


I completely agree. It just looks off without a date on it


----------



## Brey17

cleger said:


> But I will allow that those people may well enjoy those things, and this watch need not be any different. Who am I to judge, after all?


Self-awareness is good for the soul. Keep up the progress and good work!


----------



## Fritz64

Good looking watch. I like the Pepsi one the best. The navy one looks more like turquoise to me, at least in the picture. The lack of date doesn't bother me. So, am I to understand that there will only be 300 of these watches produced, ever?


----------



## andyslo

I wish i hadn’t traded my Omega 50th anniversary GMT…


----------



## Komboloi

Here are my reasons for liking this watch at first glance:

1. The case is made in Switzerland, not Shenzhen or Guongzhou. If you don't care, that's fine. I do. More and more.
2. It has a Swiss movement, easily serviceable anywhere, that isn't a clone. 
3. It has a GMT complication that appears in the photos to be easily readable.
4. It has no date complication.
5. It seems like a fair price for the package.

Regarding date complications, I don't need them on my watches, and I find most of them too small to be usable anyway (old eyes). Plus setting the date is one more hassle when you have more than a few watches in rotation. I've thought about just ignoring my date complications, but OCD always gets the better of me. Oh, and I love the clean look of a no-date dial.


----------



## teckel12

mg512 said:


> If you add a date. Put it at 3.
> 
> It's a GMT. The whole point is tracking time zones. If you're a traveler you may be crossing the date line and would want to be reminded of the date. Even if you're not crossing the date line it's like having a 300M dive watch. You want the watch to do that just because well that's what it is supposed to do. It's not a diver where you don't care what the date is as long as you make it to the surface without the bends.


This isn't even a real GMT, the date would be even more confusing to me. I've had a real GMT for decades, the date is just annoying, I'd rather not have it. And on not a real GMT it makes even less sense to me.


----------



## Komboloi

mg512 said:


> It's a GMT. The whole point is tracking time zones. If you're a traveler you may be crossing the date line and would want to be reminded of the date. Even if you're not crossing the date line it's like having a 300M dive watch. You want the watch to do that just because well that's what it is supposed to do. It's not a diver where you don't care what the date is as long as you make it to the surface without the bends.


I disagree here. The point of a GMT watch is to track a second time zone, not to help you remember what the date it is when you cross the International Date Line. If I'm in Mumbai and want to quickly know what time it is in Chicago, a GMT watch does that for me. I don't need my watch to tell me it's the evening of the 10th in Chicago but daytime on the 11th in Mumbai.

I think some people rely on their watch's date function more than I do, but it's not related to tracking a second time zone.


----------



## Scotes

Komboloi said:


> I think some people rely on their watch's date function more than I do, but it's not related to tracking a second time zone.


This really goes to what you're using the GMT function for. If you are using it as a "caller" GMT where you want to track somewhere other than home while you are at home then yes, the date is superfluous. If you are using it as a "traveler" GMT - as I have used my ExpII for years and my Oris XXL Worldtimer before that - then the date can be helpful to have as it tracks with what you have your local time set at. And using your example of Mumbai if I were traveling there from LA it would be helpful to know that as of the time of this post it's actually 12/1 and not 11/30. That said, while I'm not a great fan of date windows to begin with, I have relied on them on my watches while crossing the date line many times.


----------



## SGNG63

Good looking watch.....


----------



## Komboloi

Scotes said:


> This really goes to what you're using the GMT function for. If you are using it as a "caller" GMT where you want to track somewhere other than home while you are at home then yes, the date is superfluous. If you are using it as a "traveler" GMT - as I have used my ExpII for years and my Oris XXL Worldtimer before that - then the date can be helpful to have as it tracks with what you have your local time set at. _And using your example of Mumbai if I were traveling there from LA it would be helpful to know that as of the time of this post it's actually 12/1 and not 11/30. _That said, while I'm not a great fan of date windows to begin with, I have relied on them on my watches while crossing the date line many times.


I get your highlighted point, and I think your point would be even stronger imagining you are traveling west to Mumbai, where crossing the International Date Line can confuse anyone. A date complication would be good. Traveling east and not crossing the IDL makes it easy to know the date at your destination without a date complication. That is, if you are traveling in the daytime from LA to Mumbai, and it's 4 am in Mumbai, that's obviously the next day.

But not everyone with a GMT watch needs that functionality. I for one use a GMT to track Central European Time or GMT for European football. When I travel, it's generally somewhere within LA time and Athens time, so there isn't going to be any date confusion. For me on the West Coast of the U.S., if my watch says it's 6 a.m. in Athens, that's tomorrow. If I'm in Rome, and my GMT says it's 20;00 in Denver, I know that's the previous evening for them.

So I can see how for world travelers, especially those crossing the International Date Line, a date complication would be useful whether on a GMT watch or three hander. And for those people, having a date complication on a GMT watch would add utility to the watch. Agreed on that.

But I don't agree that a date complication is an essential element of any GMT watch. It certainly is not for me. The GMT complication is extremely useful without a date complication.


----------



## danx

Glad to see Vaer posting here. If it helps, here's my feedback:

I prefer the navy and gold versions to the Pepsi bezel - they look a bit less "derivative"
I like the use of the Seamaster 300 design language (case/hands). It's not over played (unlike the Sub), and it doesn't feel like a blatant copy because the current Omega designs have departed from this significantly.
I like the 120-click bidirection bezel
The mix of round and trapezoid markers is ... unique for sure. But I'm not sure if I like it. The pattern of 1,5,7,11 and 2,4,8,10 feels like it defines two rectangles in the middle of the (otherwise classically round) watch face.
I think the GMT without a date is nice; I prefer to use the rotating bezel (just like you would on a Glycine Airman), so I don't have a problem with a "calling" GMT, but I'm probably in the minority here.
Given that you probably need to use the bezel, it would be better to have another fixed set of 24-hour markings on the dial instead of minute markings; or, better yet, on a chapter ring
I wish the bracelet had female end-links
I'd prefer a flat crystal+bezel to a domed one, but again I'm probably in the minority on this


----------



## Scotes

Komboloi said:


> I get your highlighted point, and I think your point would be even stronger imagining you are traveling west to Mumbai, where crossing the International Date Line can confuse anyone......
> ...
> I for one use a GMT to track Central European Time or GMT for European football.
> ...
> But I don't agree that a date complication is an essential element of any GMT watch. It certainly is not for me. The GMT complication is extremely useful without a date complication.


I was agreeing with you... And my core point is how you intend to use the GMT functionality. Traveling within the US or Central Europe only the few hour calculation is an issue that for most I think wouldn't even warrent the though of a GMT watch. For me I had substantial international travel - and it really doesn't matter whether you're going east or west - once you start jumping continents having the date is helpful. Not necessary... but helpful.


----------



## Vaer Watches

Thank you everyone for the spirited discussion here! Wanted to address a couple of common points:

Around the discussion of homage / derivative design - There are brands out there that make what we would consider “homage” watches, which are essentially copies of an existing watch with changes to the logo. Our watches would not fall under this classification. While we absolutely take influence from iconic watches (in this case the GMT Master & Speedmaster are major influences), we have a unique dial arrangement, handset, case, and of course brand. Our watches are a fusion of elements from historical watches that we love, and that fusion (along with custom elements) comes together to create something unique. The fact that our product design language tends to blend into the aesthetics of mid-century sport & military watches isn't an accident. Rather, it's a conscious choice and business strategy based on our strong preference for vintage watches over the current trend toward more ostentatious/oversized designs.

Additionally, from a business standpoint - one of our primary goals is helping bring more people into the world of quality watches. This is quite different than the more popular micro-brand strategy of selling watches to a community that already has a significant watch collection, because long-time collectors are inevitably looking for more novelty and differentiation by the time their purchasing their 30th Dive Watch. Unlike most folks on this forum who are true enthusiasts, we primarily design our watches thinking of the customer who has never owned a Diver/GMT/Hand-Wound piece etc. and try our best to build the best-possible one-watch solution (drawing on elements of numerous dream watches) that can then serve as a jumping off point into more esoteric or avant garde designs.

Regarding use of "Ultra rate ETA 2893" - Perhaps the use of the word “ultra” is a bit of a stretch, but ETA 2893 in the current market is unquestionably rare, and it will only become more rare with time (if ETA continues the same behavior). Already, the majority of microbrands have switched from ETA 2893 to Sellita SW330 (or even Soprod) due to availability, and we will be doing the same after this first serialized batch of 300pcs. Regardless, the limited availability of these movements and serialized nature of this watch are important to some consumers, and we have seen the inclusion of ETA + Serial help resale value of our watches in past batches.

We're seeing Steinhart was mentioned a few times in the thread - The Steinhart GMT simply says “ETA 2893-2/SW330” - does anyone know if the upcoming pre-order (and recent shipped) watches include ETA? This would be surprising because the ETA movement is significantly more expensive/difficult to acquire than the Sellita, so it’s strange to be advertising them as interchangeable - as ETA variants would be inherently more valuable.

Glad to be interacting with you all, and happy to answer any questions! These replies are coming from a collaboration between founders (Ryan & Reagan)


----------



## MKTime

ThomasCo said:


> Great looking watch, and reasonably sized too. I agree there should be a date on a GMT watch.
> 
> Also a 24-click bezel would be more convenient.


I would say a 48 click bezel so you can track half hour time zones - but either would be better than 120 click.


----------



## MKTime

It’s a pretty enough watch - but the main shortcomings for me are: no date, 120 click bezel, and not a Travelers GMT.

I know the last one is damned near impossible for a microbrand to deal with, but you should address the other two, if you can.

… well, at least the bezel. I suppose I could live without a date, but the bezel being 120 clicks would get rather tedious.

nice job, otherwise!


----------



## TgeekB

Very nice watch, I particularly like the blue.
I am not in the market for a GMT watch but do own the Vaer C5 tradition and can testify they make excellent watches. Since obtaining it I have begun wondering if I should trim down my collection since I wear the C5 the most.

I appreciate the input from the people at Vaer on this thread and others. I support their cause and customer service. 

I also like their options for no date in their watches. I don’t need or want a date on my watches and find most date applications are ugly. Good for them doing the research and giving customers what they want. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## J70

Not as critical as most. It does seem to compete with the Lorier Hyperion which has a C125 movement, date, bi directional bezel, dimensions of 39mmx10.7mmx47mm for $800.


----------



## Jae Arr

Vaer Watches said:


> We agree! Our bezel is 120 click bidirectional


You should state that on the product page then, because that's kind of a big deal.

Also a stamped clasp at $1300 is really disappointing


----------



## leonbeast

cleger said:


> No, the hands (and dial and case) made me think of this watch:
> 
> View attachment 16268193
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the watch made me think of the real GMT, of course. They even half-ass swiped the font for "ft" with the long F.
> 
> My other thoughts were "oh no, someone is going to spend upwards of $1000 for an oriental frankenwatch with an 'ultra-rare ETA 2893 movement.'" The feeling is the same one I get watching people buy scratch tickets or thinking about them ordering commemorative coins from the Franklin Mint.
> 
> But I will allow that those people may well enjoy those things, and this watch need not be any different. Who am I to judge, after all?


nice omega


----------



## Vaer Watches

Jae Arr said:


> Also a stamped clasp at $1300 is really disappointing


Our clasp is milled, not stamped. Where were you seeing stamped?


----------



## downsize918

I am a sucker for 'that' GMT style, so I think it looks good. I've got more of a question about modern movement manufacturing. I am curious what makes the ETA 2893 movement rare? I am asusming getting ETA movements is difficult for manufacturers outside the swatch group, so is there some kind of lottery or allotment for manufacturers to deal with? Is it a similar structure to ADs where you, as a non-Swatch manufacturer, have to get on a waitlist for your crate of ETAs?


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES

How original… straight copy [emoji107]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlugo

I am of the view that a GMT should have a date.


----------

